# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Grupi FISNIKËT

## ClaY_MorE

Pop bend-i FISNIKËT u formua në vitin 1980 gjatë kohës kur në Kosovë   mbretëronte një atmosfere e volitshme për zhvillimin Rock-ut lokal. Atëbotë veç   ishte formësuar një tradite dhe ngjyrë autoktone në këtë stil të muzikës. Bend-at   'Gjurmët', 'Ilirët', 'Minatori' e të tjerë gjatë kësaj kohe mbretëronin në Rock-Pop   skenën kosovare, kurse 'Fisnikët' e plotësuan këtë me stilin e tyre të ashtuquajtur   akustik, ku përcjellja e këngëve bëhet me kitare akustike......

Në këtë faqe mund të mësoni më shumë mbi kë këtë grup ku disa nga këngët e tyre kanë mbetur legjendë.

*Grupi Fisnikët*

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Një foto e grupit.

----------


## DYDRINAS

Ne vitet e arta te Fisnikeve dhe grupeve te tjera muzikore ne Kosove, ndoshta ne te gjithe Shqiperine ka qene vetem qyteti i Kukesit (brezi i nxenesve te shkolles se mesme 1979-1983) qe eshte rritur me keto kenge, te cilat per fat te keq degjoheshin dhe kendoheshin ilegalisht.

Kemi pas fat se ne qytetin tone mberrinin valet e radio dhe tv te Prishtines, po ashtu dhe te radio Prizrenit dhe Gjakoves dhe nuk kishte dite qe ne te mos degjonim zerat e embel, qe per ate kohe ishin dritarja jone e vetme e komunikimit me hapesiren tone kombetare.

Po ashtu te njejten gje kemi bere dhe gjate viteve te studimit ne Tirane, kur neper festivale kendohej per PPSH, kur neper radio degjohej Sanremo, ne permes radiove te famshme Iliria degjonim radio Prishtinen, Akordet e Kosoves dhe vecanerisht emisionin e famshem te nates te saj, qe jipej cdo fundjave.

Kemi qene ndoshta brezi me me fat qe ndonese ilegalisht e perjetonim Kosoven permes eterit dhe na dukej vetja se ndermjet nesh nuk ishte kufiri me tela.
Per ne ishte Kosova vetem nje enderr per ta pare fizikisht, sepse shpirterisht ne kemi qene perhere atje!



ARTA


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXi0MotI7SY&feature=related

----------


## Kandili 1

Shume bukur Clay_More!
Ky grup ka pas kenge qe jane ndegjue me deshire nga te rinjet ne ate kohe,
e tani po u degjokan me njefare permallimi te papershkruar!
Respekt grupit!
Respekt edhe ty burre, qe na perkujtove...grupin dhe kohen e rinise!

----------


## ClaY_MorE

*Fisnikët - Shiu*

_Përsëri po bie shi 
pse nuk thërret pse bëhesh fëmi 
pse je ashtu e pa besë 
kësaj s'i thojn dashuri 

Çka do t'bësh sot në shtëpi 
do t'flesh a do t'mësosh 
do t'shikosh si bie shi 
apo nënës ti ndihmosh 

Unë mendoj vetëm ne ty 
ndërsa jasht po bie shi 
unë të kërkoj vetëm ty 
dhe dëgjoj këtë melodi....këtë melodi 

Telefoni prap po hesht 
kot pres ti nuk thërret 
une s'kam faj që është 
shi kur te bjen thon bereqet 
pse gënjehesh kur më takosh 
ke mësuar s'ke pas koh 
dikur do të më kërkosh 
por atëherë do të jetë vonë_.

----------


## ClaY_MorE

*Fisnikët - Ujku Plak* 

_Jam lodh, jam mërzit 
jam ngop me dallavere 
u mbusha politikë 
vendosa me të braktisë 
më le të qetë që tjem shumë mirë 
me më sjellë në gishtë e ke pak vështirë 
më ler të marr frymë të jetoj i qetë 
mos qaj para meje dua të jem vetë
po mendon se vetëm ti ekziston 
bukuria jote nuk më pasinon 

[Refreni 2 herë] 
Hajd moj shpirt mos ki merak 
se unë jam ai ujku plak 
mendjen mirë ty ta lexova, 
të gjitha dëshirat ti plotësova 

E moj budallicë, sa je e llastruar 
tu ka rritur mendja sytë tu kanë verbuar 
ndez dhe një cigare zbrit ngadalë në tokë 
kur të mbetesh vetëm bjeri murit me kokë 
gjërë edhe gjatë e ke mbarë kosovën, 
ku më gjete mua të ma bësh gropën 
thashethemet e tua më kane ardh të hunda 
dhe dashurisë sonë unë kapak i vuna._

----------


## Preng Sherri

Grupi Fisnikët ishte formuar në fillim vitet e tetëdhjeta dhe jo  në vitin 1979 ngaqë në atë kohë, tre anëtarët e Grupit ishin në klasën e tetë dhe atë në paralele të ndara.
Grupi u formua më vonë kur në shkollë të mesme tre anëtarët e Grupit FISNIKET , sërish rastesisht u ndodhën në të njejtën klasë:
Këta tre ishin:
 Remzi Emini ( kitarë), Bedri Visoka ( vokalist) dhe Agim Gërguri ( kitarë -sot shefi i grupit)...
Pra nga ata të fillimit në Grupë sot ka mbetë vetëm Agimi!
Bedriu kishte ikur për në Amerkë teksa Remziu në vitet e 90-ta për në Suedi!
Muzika e tyre ishte pëlqyer githnjë në Kosovë ndersa në festivain e Rockut: BOOM ishin më të kërkuarit!
 Unë vetëm një gjë mundë të ju themë:
Agimi gjithnjë ka qenë " majmun" ( emitonte si i vogël mirë Hitlerin) ndërsa Remziu dhe Bedriu ishin të " turpshëm"...

Sot anëtarët e Grupit " Fisnikët" janë tjerë por stilin e vet Grupi se ka ndërruar!
Akoma dëgjohen me ëndje!
Unë së paku i dëgjoj aqë më parë që më lidhë diçka Personale me këtë Grup!

----------


## fiso

grupe i mrekullueshem
komplimente

----------


## Ermelita

Hmm, i kam degjuar shume gjate femijerise, sidomos ne vitet kur jane formuar kane dhehe shume kontribut ne avansimin e rockut shqiptar.
Kenge si "te kam thene nuk jam per ty ","pleqeria","shiu","dashuri moj dashuri","ujku plak" do te mbesin perhere himne te rokut te mirefillte te viteve te arta te 80'ta.

----------


## ClaY_MorE

*Fisnikët - Nuk jam për ty*

_Kur hëna del në qiell 
kur dritat shuhen dhe në qytet 
mbretëron qetësia më kujtohesh ti
E di si ti më pret diku e strukur 
me lot në sy e pikëlluar 
mendon për mua

[REFRENI]
O, të kam thënë nuk jam për ty 
të bëj be për këta dy sy 
o, je e bukur dhe e mirë
por unë dua të jem i lirë 

Ti shkon mos më prit mu 
se në këtë jetë unë jam vonu 
dhe mbrapa më nuk kthehem dot
shoqeria po më pret edhe rakia 
në dorë më mbet dhe me ngadalë
ngadalë më vret._




*Ermelita, të përshëndes*

----------


## RaPSouL

Kjo nuk jam per ty eshte fantastike, isha duke  e ndegjuar ne youtube.

Edhe rakia ne dore me mbet....


Grup i mrekullueshem.

----------


## ClaY_MorE

*Fisnikët - Mos pyet më*

_...dhe pranvera erdhi 
bora dhe dimri shkoi
kaherë së kam parë 
a thua ku je moj?

Lulet kanë lulëzuar 
tani në kopështin tim
vetëm në zemrën time
jeton një kujtim

[REFRENI]
Mos pyet më a thua ku kam tretur 
mos pyet më a jam i gjallë a vdekur, 
koha shkon bota po ndryshon 
një herë qeshë e pastaj loton

Kur të vijë koha 
e dashur ndonjëherë,
do të bjerë shi 
do të fryjë ndoshta erë

E të keshë në dorë 
së pari këtë varg
do të jem për ty 
do të jem unë aq larg._

----------


## ClaY_MorE

*Fisnikët - Zotëria juaj*

_[REFRENI]
Pse po më qortoni, zotëria juaj
vajzën tuaj e dua dhe për të vuaj?
Pse s'po na lejon të lutem më thuaj
dhe kur ajo më don, zotëria juaj?

Më quajte huligan dhe shkatrraq, 
the sje për vajzën time ore rrugac,
kur thërras me telefon shanë e bërtet
vajzën tuaj se lëshoni në qytet

Më quajte të sëmurë dhe të marrë 
më the ti s'ke shtëpi ore qyqar,
por unë kam zemër të çiltër dhe shpirt fisnik
nuk jam si ju i egër dhe pasanik._

----------


## Rammstein_R

....nuk me pelqen muzika tallava ...

----------


## dodoni

Bravo Top Channelit per kete koncert me Fisniket e poashtu edhe me Minatorin para disa kohesh. Do ishte shume mire sikur te publikoheshin edhe CD-te. Poashtu, do ishte mire qe te ftoheshin edhe grupet tjera rok te asaj kohe si Gjurmet (Migjeni te gjitha kenget i ka shkruar ne gjuhen letrare lol), pejanet Seleksioni 039, mitrovicasit e MAK dhe TNT, shkupjanet e TELEX, 403-shin e Hektor Gjurgjealit (me te cilet edhe RTK kohet e fundit beri nje koncert me orkester te madhe si keto te Top-Channelit), Babiloni me B.B. Poqin, Horizonti, Lindja, Trix, etj. etj. Mendoj qe keta e meritojne shume me shume se Muharrem Ahmeti psh. me kenge te perkthyera nga turqishtja dhe tallava. 

Grupi Fisniket u be i njohur me hitin e tij te pare "Zoteria Juaj" qe kishte edhe nje tekst interesant per Prishtinen e asaj kohe. Agim Gerguri dhe gjithe bendi vinin nga lagjja Ghetto e Prishtines se asaj kohe, lagjja e Kodres se Trimave. Dhe fakt qe ate kohe, rinia e kesaj lagjeje e kishte te veshtire qe te krijonin lidhje dashurie apo romance me partnere nga lagjet tjera me te pasura e me te zhvilluara te qytetit si Dardania, Ulpiana, Arberia, Lakrishtja, Ulpiana, Kodra e Diellit, etj. per shkaqe familjare si keto qe permenden ne tekstin e kesaj kenge. 

Sigurisht qe keto kenge na mallengjejne shume neve qe jemi rritur me keto kenge se na perkujtojne shume momente te femijerise sone. Mirepo nga menyra si i priti publiku keto kenge, duket qarte se jane duke u pelqyer shume edhe nga brezat e rinj jo vetem ne Kosove por ne gjithe trojet shqiptare dhe diaspore.

----------


## Dita

Dodoni, shume me vlere pershkrimi qe ke bere me lart. Njeh burimin e mundshem te lindjes se teksteve. Une kam ndjere keqardhje, kur kam degjuar per here te pare kengen me tekstin e poezise se Naim Frasherit "Do te digjem, te venitem/ si kandili kur s'ka vaj/ balte e pluhur do te behem/ te me shkele kembe e saj...". Ta shohesh kete tekst si tekst poezie eshte nje gje, perfytyron, por thua, he se nuk e ka ulur veten djali realisht deri ne ate nivel, jane fjale, por ta degjosh te kenduar ...

----------


## JaCk_DaniELs

> *Fisnikët - Zotëria juaj*
> 
> _[REFRENI]
> Pse po më qortoni, zotëria juaj
> vajzën tuaj e dua dhe për të vuaj?
> Pse s'po na lejon të lutem më thuaj
> dhe kur ajo më don, zotëria juaj?
> 
> Më quajte huligan dhe shkatrraq, 
> ...




*Kjo është Kënga që më pëlqen me shum.*

----------


## SaS

> Dodoni, shume me vlere pershkrimi qe ke bere me lart. Njeh burimin e mundshem te lindjes se teksteve. Une kam ndjere keqardhje, kur kam degjuar per here te pare kengen me tekstin e poezise se Naim Frasherit "Do te digjem, te venitem/ si kandili kur s'ka vaj/ balte e pluhur do te behem/ te me shkele kembe e saj...". Ta shohesh kete tekst si tekst poezie eshte nje gje, perfytyron, por thua, he se nuk e ka ulur veten djali realisht deri ne ate nivel, jane fjale, por ta degjosh te kenduar ... 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAYvTjD35yw




meqe me pelqen edhe mua kjo kenge me duket nje nga me te bukurat kenge shqip po te pershendes me tekstin nuk e di sa mire e kam shkruajtur dita por me falet  :buzeqeshje:  shijojeni te gjithe !!! pekte !!!



                   Do te shkrihem

Do te shrihem, te venitem 
si kandili kur s'ka vaj 
Balte e pluhur do te behem 
te me shkel kembe e saj

E te prehem duke puthur ato kembet pa sandal ...
E te prehem duke puthur ato kembet pa sandal ...


A s'me thua cke me mua ?!
Pse te dua paskam faj.
pse u shtune hidherimet 
a ne vdeksha ti mos qaj. 

Vdekja ime s'te prish pune moj e zeza jetë-a
Vdekja ime s'te prish pune moj e zeza jetë-a,,,

----------


## dodoni

> Dodoni, shume me vlere pershkrimi qe ke bere me lart. Njeh burimin e mundshem te lindjes se teksteve. Une kam ndjere keqardhje, kur kam degjuar per here te pare kengen me tekstin e poezise se Naim Frasherit "Do te digjem, te venitem/ si kandili kur s'ka vaj/ balte e pluhur do te behem/ te me shkele kembe e saj...". Ta shohesh kete tekst si tekst poezie eshte nje gje, perfytyron, por thua, he se nuk e ka ulur veten djali realisht deri ne ate nivel, jane fjale, por ta degjosh te kenduar ... 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAYvTjD35yw


Falemnderit Dita. Sa i perket tekstit, une mendoj qe eshte nje gje e mire sepse eshte nje ekspozim/publicitet me shume i vepres se Naim Frasherit. 

Ketu e kemi edhe versionin latin te kesaj kenge, nga Latino Band, te cilet kane nje Spanish Guitarist te mrekullueshem, Agron Penin. 




Megjithese, vokali i Agimit eshte me i mire se vokali i Sokolit, qe eshte vokalisti i Latino Band. Agron Peni bashke me Luan Maculen, Ilir Tolajn, etj. kane nxjerre nje CD instrumentale te disa kengeve tona popullore te quajtur Ethnically Plugged, qe eshte shume e bukur. Kosova ka edhe nje Spanish Guitarist tjeter, edhe me te mire se Agroni, Lind Bobin qe eshte djali i te famshmit Gani Bobit e qe ka fituar edhe cmime nderkombetare, por nuk e di se ku gjendet tani ai, ka shume vite qe nuk kam degjuar per te. Poashtu, kemi edhe Petrit Cekun (me duket) qe luan kryesisht jashte neper Europe.

----------


## Dita

Ua sa gjynah, si e paskan shnderruar kengen! S'kam gje kunder kitarave spanjolle, por per nje kenge te tille as jane fare te pershtatshme dhe menyra e te kenduarit nga solisti aq me pak. Kur guxon te ndertosh nje version mbi ate origjinalin qe eshte aq i bukur, problem eshte.

SaS, falemnderit per tekstin!

----------

